# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The limestone outcrop of Siburan

## kuching

Last Saturday (July 21, 2007) I went to photograph the flora & fauna at a limestone outcrop near Siburan.

Here are some photos taken:

Interesting limestone boulder which got a hole in the middle!




Interesting limestone outcrop:





Half beak (fish), _Hemirhamphodon kuekenthali_





New & undescribed species of crab:





Same species as above:

----------


## kuching

Skink, most probably _Mabuya indeprensa_.




Flying lizard, _Draco_ sp.





_Pelophryne signata_ ???





_Microhyla petrigena_ ???

----------


## kuching

Woodland spider:




Spider:





_Justicia_ sp. which is introduced from South and Central America.





orchid.

----------

